
ZeroTier Releases LF: A Fully Decentralized Fully Replicated Key/Value Store - Steven-Clarke
https://www.zerotier.com/lf-announcement/
======
api
Author of LF and founder of ZeroTier here. I think my write up was a bit wordy
so here is some more TL;DR:

LF is like etcd or consul (or so far just the data store aspects) but for
decentralized systems that can be run by multiple parties across trust and
organizational boundaries. It's an orchestration backend for decentralized
apps.

We are going to use it to fully decentralize ZeroTier and for some specific
enterprise customer projects, but others can use it for other stuff.

~~~
jjoergensen
Big fan of zerotier. But not a fan of GPLv3. Would you consider a different
license?

~~~
api
We've thought about it, but the alternatives we have considered are those that
restrict cloud SaaS monetization. Mu guess is that you don't like those
either. We are a commercial venture and licensing to for profit users is
currently a lot of our revenue.

~~~
jjoergensen
Copyleft discourages me from adopting the technology, I'm not much for
including anything with a copyleft license in my stack. I clearly understand
the need to make a profit and have nothing against it ... I understand that
you feel that SaaS monitoring would be a problem and that this project is not
just technology to support your primary product (the zerotier network stack),
but that it is a product you wish can generate a profit on its own. Maybe the
ideas behind CockroachDB's work could be helpful?
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/oss-relicensing-
cockroach...](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/oss-relicensing-cockroachdb/)

~~~
api
CockroachDB's license is exactly what we're studying. We're also eyeing their
technology for future use, though for the moment stock PGSQL still wins due to
query complexity.

I'm curious to understand why you're so anti-GPL though. Linux is GPL and it
hasn't stopped people from using it.

The GPL is not perfect but at the time we adopted it there were no other good
alternatives except more permissive licenses that would have led to other
companies just taking our stuff and monetizing it without compensation. We are
not interested in charitably donating free labor to Amazon.

